# Finally product with a little BLING!!!



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I wanted to post some pics of my finished console. I test the motor the other day but forgot my camera. It ran beautiful, very strong got as high as 27mph not full throttle. I guess 28 or 29 at wot. 

Anyways, I decided to add some flair to my skiff and picked at underbody car lighting system. Got it from ebay, it wasn't necessary, but I'd seen it done on other boats and that it would give the Copperhead some nightime pop.

I am really amazed that Mel and Rory had the time to design this console, given Ankona's new Native skiff. But I owe them a lot of thanks for their support.

Also, Capt. Ron squared me away with an awesome Mangrove push pole and is working on getting some Seafoam Green Sea Dek for the cockpit. After that I will truly be *done*, and *broke*!!!

Purple is my favorite color for the lighting system.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks cool. I just don't like the fact that it blinks in all different colors. lol It would drive me insane!

Is there anyway to keep it just one color? 


Also, I think a couple of led's would have done the trick.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Those lights make me want to get some glow sticks and ectasy and start dancing around like crazy.

Sweet side console BTW


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Console looks amazing. Makes me want a Copperhead even more.

Although I love my CS....beauty is undeniable.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What do you get from a small boat,
A high tech lighting system,
and a fast run across rough water?

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ci6i6a421U[/media]


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

;Dit has a little wireless remote control so that you can hold just one color. I like the purple the best. The lights are LEDs, my camera sucks, so it doesn't do it any justice. The lights are the kind that go under the body of a car so they can take the water. 

Maybe one day I will have the money to buy a decent digital camera. :-/

Here is one with just the purple


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW

Thats the first boat that makes me want to

[smiley=hammer.gif]


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Its over the top I know, I just wanna be able to party on my front deck. 

Anyways, I hope I don't get sued by Hell's Bay...I am broke enough as it is!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

SWEET! love the glow!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> ;Dit has a little wireless remote control so that you can hold just one color. I like the purple the best. The lights are LEDs, my camera sucks, so it doesn't do it any justice. The lights are the kind that go under the body of a car so they can take the water.
> 
> Maybe one day I will have the money to buy a decent digital camera. :-/
> 
> Here is one with just the purple



Yeah I used to sell those when I used to sell auto accessories. They really can handle a beating too.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A small warning about automotive LED's.... since they're not meant for marine use you'll eventually have trouble with them. Make sure your setup is properly fused so all that happens is a blown fuse. I've seen posts on other forums about cockpit lights that caused fires.... This was specifically about LED's set into clear or colored tubing that looked perfect for under gunnel lighting on bigger boats....


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

the red is good so your eyes don't have to readjust to the dark.

probly preaching to the choir here.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Mario,

I think you have done a great job.  Its good to see the results, since one of the basic concepts of the Copperhead is to be 'field upgradable' by the owner.

As Capt. Lemay pointed out about the lights power source being fused(or breakers), it applies to any power source on a boat.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I just glanced at one of the very long threads on THT about LED's.... Apparently the problem is that unlike ordinary lights where a blown bulb leaves an open circuit (the lights go out but no problems...) -- with the LED chains if one goes out it goes into dead short mode. That means serious trouble if you're not using the really small fuses that should be in-line (I believe many only need a 1/2 amp fuse).

Any battery with a dead short circuit can cause the wires and nearby areas to heat so quickly that a fire results....

The one and only fire onboard that I ever had was a dead shorted trolling motor circuit... Fortunately I was aboard (at 1Am on Biscayne Bay) when the cooking wires produced a small flame and was able to pull them apart and end the danger. That trolling motor circuit had the recommended 30 amp circuit breaker at the battery end but it didn't trip before the wires went hot and then fired up.... I have a 30 amp fuse now at the far end along with a switch that stays off unless the circuit is needed....Since I keep my skiff (with it's usual load of 25 to 28 gallons of fuel) in my garage it really spooked me and ever since I've been extra careful about wiring and any other potential fire source onboard.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the input. I have a fuse .5 amps for the LEDs as well as having it connected to the fused switch panel.


----------

